# Best video on building and zeroing in a panel sled by William Ng



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

See the link below


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

See here:

http://lumberjocks.com/wnwoodworkingschool/blog/28570


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Did not know he posted it here. Still a good video.


----------

